# Problème Boot Camp Windows 8



## larcebeau (1 Février 2013)

Bonsoir, je suis à bout... Cela fait une semaine que j'essaye d'installer windows 8 sur Mac, et j'y est réussi ce soir via Boot Camp en achetant le support d'installation Windows 8. Seul bémol, après que Windows 8 c'est bel et bien ouvert, on me demande la clef de produit, je la rentre, on me dit quelle est bonne seulement ils ne peuvent pas l'activer car, il faut que j'ai déjà à la base Windows XP ou Vista... Je suis bleu. Seulement étant donné que je suis une bille en informatique, je ne sais pas comment faire... S'il faut que je repasse par Mac ou Windows. Or sur Windows, je ne peux pas car sans ma clé je n'ai pas accès à la wifi... Si vous pouvez m'éclairer, cela m'aura évité d'avoir dépenser 100 euros...


----------



## edd72 (1 Février 2013)

Ce n'est pas la bonne section mais si je comprend bien, tu as acheté une mise à jour (depuis XP, Vista, 7) vers Windows 8 (60 en DVD jusqu'au 31 janvier) et pas une version complète de Windows 8 (100-120).

Où as-tu acheté ton DVD de Windows 8? A quel prix?

Et qu'y a-t'il d'écrit sur le DVD en bas? (sont-ce des DVDs bleus unis avec écrit "La mise à jour est soumise à des conditions d'éligibilité"?)


----------

